# Is lacoste worth the money?



## Compaq (Apr 18, 2010)

I entered the only lacoste store close to me in order to buy some polo shirts. I've heard good things about them. Now, the store was about 20 square meters, very small in other words. I found a nice looking polo, and it felt very nice. I checked the price tag, and put it back. I checked another one - put it back. I checked the third one - and left the store without looking back.

I mean *more* than 200 dollars for a freaking polo shirt? I'm not spending that much on a shirt. I simply can't afford it. Now, we have a chain of stores called "Dressmann". Here a polo shirt costs about 50 bucks. What's the differences between these polos? The cheap ones say "100% cotton". I'm thinking that perhaps the collars are of lower quality - that they don't keep their shape as good. I haven't tried those, so I can't say anything about their fitting. I have a sort of athletic build. Dressmann also don't put their logo on the shirts, which is positive imo. I've never liked logos, not even before I found this site.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Check https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ste-the-best-polo-Lacoste-appreciation-thread. seems to have a discussion regarding your topic.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Compaq said:


> I entered the only lacoste store close to me in order to buy some polo shirts. I've heard good things about them. Now, the store was about 20 square meters, very small in other words. I found a nice looking polo, and it felt very nice. I checked the price tag, and put it back. I checked another one - put it back. I checked the third one - and left the store without looking back.
> 
> I mean *more* than 200 dollars for a freaking polo shirt? I'm not spending that much on a shirt. I simply can't afford it. Now, we have a chain of stores called "Dressmann". Here a polo shirt costs about 50 bucks. What's the differences between these polos? The cheap ones say "100% cotton". I'm thinking that perhaps the collars are of lower quality - that they don't keep their shape as good. I haven't tried those, so I can't say anything about their fitting. I have a sort of athletic build. Dressmann also don't put their logo on the shirts, which is positive imo. I've never liked logos, not even before I found this site.


In the states Lacoste polos on cost $80 in the store and when there are sales Ive gotten them for as low as $50. So in the states theyre worth the money, unless you dont like logos. Does J Crew online ship overseas?


----------



## Compaq (Apr 18, 2010)

Norway is very expensive, and I would save muchos monitos on buying over the borders. I don't have any trips in foreseeable future, though.

About those dressmann polos. What makes the big price jump to lacoste?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

No. 1. Why would you pay _more_ for garment with a logo? *I* want the company to pay *me* if I'm going to be advertising/endorsing their product for them. Besides, it's not as if it's some secret, insider brand. It's the brand everybody my age wore when we were in second grade. 2. If I'm wearing a polo, it's for something pretty casual. I don't believe in shelling out big bucks for athletic clothing that is functionally indistinguishable from far less costly comparable products.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

They are well made shirts but IMO it depends on your budget. Personally, I will not pay $85 for a 3 button polo style shirt. But you may.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Compaq said:


> Norway is very expensive, and I would save muchos monitos on buying over the borders. I don't have any trips in foreseeable future, though.
> 
> About those dressmann polos. What makes the big price jump to lacoste?


The one feature that I think distinguishes Lacoste polos over others in the same price range or less is the MOP buttons. For this I would always choose Lacoste over Polo Ralph Lauren which is similarly priced at $75 vs. $79.50, although Lacoste released what they call the "Great Classics" polo for $69.50 with a 3-button instead of 2 placket. The MOP buttons are a nice touch but comparing the materials with my finer dress shirts you can see the difference in that the MOP is of lower quality but still thick which I like. Another factor that goes into the pricing is the cotton. Lacoste polos are made from 100% Peruvian grown pima cotton a more expensive, durable and finer cotton than most sportswear are made from. It's a shame they cost so much in Norway than they do in the US but if you are ever in the States or Western Europe try to pick some up, I'm sure you will like them!


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 14, 2010)

Although they look good -- I've had two shirts now -- where small holes just appear -- from what I would assume is poor quality construction


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

The answer to your question is No. Once upon a time in the 80's yes, mind you even allowing for inflation ect they were never that expensive. 

Just an aside do they say French fabric assembled in China? That appears to be something I have noticed on a few brads of late.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

ajo said:


> The answer to your question is No. Once upon a time in the 80's yes, mind you even allowing for inflation ect they were never that expensive.
> 
> Just an aside do they say French fabric assembled in China? That appears to be something I have noticed on a few brads of late.


I can't say where Lacoste is manufactured for the Australian market but in the US the polos are manufactured in El Salvador but until 2008 production was out of Peru. The Lacoste sportshirts I have owned and seen have all be manufactured in Hong Kong or Peru. The label will read "designed in France made in xxx."


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought several new polos within the past month. What follows is according to the tags: Lacoste - Peru; BB Slim Fit - China; Burberry - England; RL Custom Fit - Philippines; J. Crew - Philippines. While the appearance, feel and physical personality are different among brands, all seem to be of roughly equal quality. The fit varies within the same size, with the Burberry being much less snug than the others.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I think this is an easy one, no. There are many other clothing lines out there that make fantastic polo's for half that price. 

KM


----------

